# SBS 2003 and WSS 2.0



## Jbumpus (Mar 17, 2009)

Just had a quick question for anyone that could answer it for me: Is there a way to add on/enable a site map of a Windows Sharepoint Services site installed on SBS 2003. I have a client the is laying out a complex site with several subsites and lists and they were wanting to know if a site map could be added to the top level site.


----------

